# ThunderJet Chain Bike Company



## tjet2727 (May 26, 2010)

Hi everyone newbe here wanting to know any of the thunderjet bikes would like to sell them Man or Women bikes, also the Star Jets. Believe or not I have Racing Snowmobiles that use these same names and would to collect a few of these bikes to add to that collect if the price permits. Thanks Scott


----------



## chromer (Nov 8, 2010)

*how you doing.*



tjet2727 said:


> Hi everyone newbe here wanting to know any of the thunderjet bikes would like to sell them Man or Women bikes, also the Star Jets. Believe or not I have Racing Snowmobiles that use these same names and would to collect a few of these bikes to add to that collect if the price permits. Thanks Scott




did you find any thunderjets


----------



## yeshoney (Nov 8, 2010)

I have three Thunder jet bikes - all quite different, but all by the Chain Bike Corp.

Joe


----------



## Andy Dee (Oct 11, 2018)

I have a 24" Boys Bike almost done with restoration. Will be selling it when its done. Here's the tank decals that I purchased from Bruce Crawford on freshly painted tank.


----------



## b 17 fan (Oct 12, 2018)

Here is the one I have . Not sure if it is for sale or a reasonable price to ask for it


----------

